# Star Wars Battlefront 3



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2015)

STAR WARS BATTLEFRONT 3 IS COMING FRIENDS, WATCH THIS *IN ENGINE RENDERED TRAILER AKA NOT GAMEPLAY *AND SHARE YOUR HYPE!!! If you're not here to share hype go away bub. 

Releases November 17, 2015 for PS4, Xbox One and PC (Origin)!!

Something something pre-order now for DLC, something something EA something something.

EDIT: News:

1) (4/17/15) Battlefront won't feature a traditional campaign mode, opting for missions (single/COOP) [source Gamespot]

2) (4/17/15) Battlefront won't use Battlelog, DICE's web browsing Mutliplayer/Stat service for the Battlefield/Medal of Honor games [source PC Gamer]


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it :3

I've never been a fan of Star Wars but I always loved the Battlefront games. They're just so damn fun 



My only problem with it is EA. I don't trust them to sell me a full game or to ruin the game in some other way.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm so excited! It's definitely going to hopefully be a great game! I've been waiting for this forever!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2015)

Tao said:


> I'm looking forward to it :3
> 
> I've never been a fan of Star Wars but I always loved the Battlefront games. They're just so damn fun
> 
> ...



I never played Battlefront until I got a PSP. Mom got me Battlefront 2 for it on sale, loved the game to death. Got the other PSP titles Renegade and Elite Squadrons (though I didn't finish Elite I think). Really loved those titles but really wanted a third Battlefront or and HD remaster of 2 for last gen/this gen so I could feel that kind of action on a wider scale. 

I mean EA's had a slightly better track record than Ubisoft lately, so it's not that awful... I mean I kinda expect microtransactions already at this point based off the pre-order bonuses. 



Trundle said:


> I'm so excited! It's definitely going to hopefully be a great game! I've been waiting for this forever!



r u a rebel or doth thou praise the empire?


----------



## Greninja (Apr 17, 2015)

ABOUT TIME THEY MADE A NEW BATTLE FRONT WOOOOO i loved battlefront 1 and 2 i especially love space battles what no campaign mode but thats the best part i loved taking over th galaxy it was fun as the empire >

edit! what is it only for xbox one and ps4? not xbox360


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2015)

Greninja said:


> ABOUT TIME THEY MADE A NEW BATTLE FRONT WOOOOO i loved battlefront 1 and 2 i especially love space battles what no campaign mode but thats the best part i loved taking over th galaxy it was fun as the empire >
> 
> edit! what is it only for xbox one and ps4? not xbox360



Yep. They're finally dropping the relic consoles and moving on entirely to next gen. B) 

Though I'm kinda disappointed so far that this Battlefront is already beginning to lack for a next-gen title... No space battles? Come on son.


----------



## Greninja (Apr 17, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yep. They're finally dropping the relic consoles and moving on entirely to next gen. B)
> 
> Though I'm kinda disappointed so far that this Battlefront is already beginning to lack for a next-gen title... No space battles? Come on son.



what really no space battles whatsoever hmm no im  having seconds thoughts about this game


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> Though I'm kinda disappointed so far that this Battlefront is already beginning to lack for a next-gen title... No space battles? Come on son.



... When I first heard the announcement that DICE would be working on it, my first thought was that it'd basically be Battlefield with a Star Wars sticker slapped on it, at the moment I'm starting to wonder if I wasn't too far off.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> ... When I first heard the announcement that DICE would be working on it, my first thought was that it'd basically be Battlefield with a Star Wars sticker slapped on it, at the moment I'm starting to wonder if I wasn't too far off.



I'm not completely opposed to that so long as DICE can deliver. :/ But just so much missing is disappointing so I'm looking forward to the game plan going forward.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> I never played Battlefront until I got a PSP. Mom got me Battlefront 2 for it on sale, loved the game to death. Got the other PSP titles Renegade and Elite Squadrons (though I didn't finish Elite I think). Really loved those titles but really wanted a third Battlefront or and HD remaster of 2 for last gen/this gen so I could feel that kind of action on a wider scale.
> 
> I mean EA's had a slightly better track record than Ubisoft lately, so it's not that awful... I mean I kinda expect microtransactions already at this point based off the pre-order bonuses.
> 
> ...



I'm usually a CIS Scum


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 19, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I'm usually a CIS Scum



for the republic!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 21, 2015)

God, I can't wait for this. I played BF2 for PS2 like crazy, but my PS2 broke. Wish they made a HD re-release for PS3 since they took away backwards capability in one of the former updates. I'm going to ask for this for my birthday since it comes out 4 days prior.


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 21, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> God, I can't wait for this. I played BF2 for PS2 like crazy, but my PS2 broke. Wish they made a HD re-release for PS3 since they took away backwards capability in one of the former updates. I'm going to ask for this for my birthday since it comes out 4 days prior.



They have it on PC on Steam, it has minimal system requirements, so if you still want to play it it's only a few clicks away. Only ?6.99 too. (Battlefront 2 of course.)


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 21, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> They have it on PC on Steam, it has minimal system requirements, so if you still want to play it it's only a few clicks away. Only ?6.99 too. (Battlefront 2 of course.)



I'll have to check that out! Thanks!


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 21, 2015)

No gameplay trailer? booo


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

I've heard some really, really bad changes were made to this edition Battlefront.

Such as no space battles. Can't drive the AT-ATs. <-- those two missing features killed all my interest in the game. Though I suspect EA will bring them back as overpriced DLC.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 22, 2015)

From the info I've read it sounds pretty good, but gonna wait to see gameplay before I actually buy it. If enough people get it on ps4 and enjoy it a lot I'll pick it up to play with everyone.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> From the info I've read it sounds pretty good, but gonna wait to see gameplay before I actually buy it. If enough people get it on ps4 and enjoy it a lot I'll pick it up to play with everyone.



I'm pretty much in the same boat. I'll wait a bit after it releases, see what people are saying then decide if I want it or not.

However, I AM getting Witcher 3.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 24, 2015)

Dr J said:


> I've heard some really, really bad changes were made to this edition Battlefront.
> 
> Such as no space battles. Can't drive the AT-ATs. <-- those two missing features killed all my interest in the game. Though I suspect EA will bring them back as overpriced DLC.



Actually I heard quite the opposite. I've heard that space battles are still in, but you will beable to land on the planet corresponding to the space battle. So if you fight over the planet of Kashyyyk you'll beable to land and fight on the ground. How accurate that rumor is, I don't know.

I really hope they didn't take it out though, as that was one of the best things in BF2


----------



## Cirom (Apr 25, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> Actually I heard quite the opposite. I've heard that space battles are still in, but you will beable to land on the planet corresponding to the space battle. So if you fight over the planet of Kashyyyk you'll beable to land and fight on the ground. How accurate that rumor is, I don't know.
> 
> I really hope they didn't take it out though, as that was one of the best things in BF2



According to my recent Googlng, very inaccurate. Space battles are confirmed out for the regular game, may be DLC later though. Knowing EA, paid DLC.

To be fair, seeing all the cut content from Battlefront '15 is making me EXTREMELY wary. EA are on shaky grounds with me already, and coupled with the fact that they seem to be CUTTING content, not adding it, and refusing to show off actual gameplay? To me, it seems like they're trying to hide the fact that they're cheaping out. But eh, I can't be too pessimistic. The game'll be released when it releases, and if it completely flops, there's always Battlefront 2 to play, given that that game is STILL amazing to this day ;U (even if the mouse controls are a little wonky)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 25, 2015)

Cirom said:


> According to my recent Googlng, very inaccurate. Space battles are confirmed out for the regular game, may be DLC later though. Knowing EA, paid DLC.
> 
> To be fair, seeing all the cut content from Battlefront '15 is making me EXTREMELY wary. EA are on shaky grounds with me already, and coupled with the fact that they seem to be CUTTING content, not adding it, and refusing to show off actual gameplay? To me, it seems like they're trying to hide the fact that they're cheaping out. But eh, I can't be too pessimistic. The game'll be released when it releases, and if it completely flops, there's always Battlefront 2 to play, given that that game is STILL amazing to this day ;U (even if the mouse controls are a little wonky)


Cutting content compared to previous Battlefront games sure, but I doubt DICE really went into those looking at how they can cut the game up and serve it into tiny little DLC pieces. I'm as disappointed about no space battles and clones as the next person, but you've gotta remember they were pretty much given the rights last year and told they needed to have a big budget game done by the time the movie comes out (Disney).


----------

